# prewar schwinn cantilever



## militarymonark (May 31, 2007)

so i just bought a prewar schwinn cantilever with a locking fork but not a springer and its a different one from the other prewars. Has the rear rack which is nice. Its missing the tank, crank chainring, and the truss rods for the fork.


----------



## militarymonark (May 31, 2007)

pics will be up soon but i was wondering if anyone had some other forks besides the springer forks and the most common of the prewar forks. The one i have looks like the same tubing that would be on a springer but instead of it curving to the top of the fork arms it stops and connects to a bracket. So if anyone could show me a picture. I've never seen one like it and i didn't see one on dave's site either.


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 31, 2007)

Patrick,
Does it look like the fork on this bike? It's not a very good picture but maybe you can tell. I don't know if they were locking forks. If so, it is called a double duty fork, very rare!


----------



## militarymonark (May 31, 2007)

yes thats the fork I have and its locking


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 31, 2007)

Great find! I don't know how hard the truss rods will be to find? Keith K. would probably know.


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 31, 2007)

I sent you an email direct with a better pic of the fork.


----------



## militarymonark (May 31, 2007)

i guess im not going to find the top bracket where the truss rods connect and where the top of the fork connect so i'll have to have one made.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jun 1, 2007)

*double duty fork*

scarce lil' ol' son of a gun. i have a locker on my '38 super deluxe. email me,i'll shoot a pic of the top bracket,and i believe the truss rods are identical to a standard set of men's locking truss fork rods,too. keith at cycleplanes "r' us


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jun 1, 2007)

*$1800 excelsior*

damn,i ended up w/that bike! that's what i started with for my '38 super. DAMN small world! keith at cycleplanes"r"us:eek:


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## militarymonark (Jun 4, 2007)

I looked on the crank and it says its from 1938 and the serial is D19899


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jun 4, 2007)

Patrick,
Let us see the rest of the bike.

Keith,
How many years was the double duty fork produced?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 4, 2007)

well i talked to wes pichot and he told me it was only made one year and that was 37


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 4, 2007)

So apparently I have a pretty rare bike which takes the hanging tank which will not be put on the bike lol too much money


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jun 5, 2007)

*double duty fork*

was 1st shown,w/the canti frame,in bicycle trade mags in february '38. sorry wes,kk:eek:


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 5, 2007)

cool so then I have the first year cantilever frame with first year built in light and a double duty fork I just need the tank lol maybe I can make one


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## militarymonark (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## ejlwheels (Jun 9, 2007)

The serial number on the frame looks like 1940.
The teardrop fender light would make it 1940 (or later) as well.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 9, 2007)

great thats better than trying to guess thanks


----------

